
John Perry Barlow (EFF Founder) Wellness Fund - AnbeSivam
https://donorbox.org/john-perry-barlow-wellness-fund
======
AnbeSivam
More information:

[https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2016/10/sort/time...](https://www.listbox.com/member/archive/247/2016/10/sort/time_rev/page/1/entry/1:34/20161011141743:FEE1CE0E-8FDE-11E6-A093-F9A0F3FF4E57/)

[http://boingboing.net/2016/10/11/to-do-in-san-francisco-a-
co...](http://boingboing.net/2016/10/11/to-do-in-san-francisco-a-conc.html)

[http://www.sweetwatermusichall.com/event/1347933-everyday-
mi...](http://www.sweetwatermusichall.com/event/1347933-everyday-miracle-
benefit-for-mill-valley)

~~~
gimballock81
Thanks, I was going to ask what is the back story here.

------
notadoc
> Tragically, even a healthy savings and robust insurance is no match for the
> cost of extended convalescence in contemporary America.

This is so damning. Will the USA ever fix the disastrous health care system?

------
late2part
I donated. You should too if you can afford it.

